# Kapitale Karauschen



## Carphunter 76 (24. März 2004)

Servus Kollegen,

ich wollte mal ein paar Tips zum Fang der grossen Karauschen geben.
Ihr müsst euch als erstes ein Gewässer suchen, in dem die Fische, und zwar alle, ohne zusätzliches Futter gut abwachsen.
Mein Traumgewässer ist ein See, an dem ein biologisches Gleichgewicht herrscht, wo Raub- , wie auch Friedfische in ausgeglichener Menge vorkommen,
und wo nur zwei, drei Leuts angeln. Gibt es nicht ? Gibt es doch !
Ich habe das Glück, zu der Handvoll Leute zu gehören, die so ein Gewässer beangeln. Aber es gibt auch schwerer zu befischende Gewässer, an denen Kapitale Fische keine grosse Seltenheit sind.
So, jetzt zum Wesentlichen:
Karauschen, habe ich festgestellt, sind ebenso wie Schleien, ziemlich vorsichtige Gesellen. Das heisst, wir müssen zum Befischen ein wenig umdenken, wenn wir es auf die grossen Fische abgesehen haben.
Ich lege einen Futterplatz, wenn es geht, von Hand an, das heisst ich werfe die Futterballen an die zu befischende Stelle.
Als erstes macht sich das Kleinvieh über den Futterplatz her, wie wir wissen.
Die grösseren kommen dann allmählich nach, und zwar vom Rand her.
Ich beangele also logischerweise den Futterplatz im äusseren Bereich zuerst.
Im Herbst-Winter liegt dieser an den tiefsten, im Frühjahr-Sommer an den flacheren Bereichen des Gewässers.
Man sollte noch folgendes bedenken:
Wenn man dem Futter grobe Partikel beimischt, können das die Kleinfische nicht bewältigen, und es bleibt noch Futter für die grösseren übrig.
Aber nicht zuviel grobe Partikel, sonst werden auch die Grossen satt.
Also mit Gefühl dosieren.
Ist das Gewässer flach (2-3 Meter), solte man nicht mit dem Futterkorb fischen, da der doch ziemlich "laut" ist und die scheuen Gesellen verscheucht.
Ich rate jedem, der mit Futterkorb fischen muss, weil die Entfernung zum Futterplatz zu weit für die Schleuder ist, nachdem genug Futter am Platz ist, mit einem möglichst kleinen Birnenblei zu fischen, welches relativ lautlos ist.
Als Köder kommt für mich so ziemlich alles in Frage, was gängig ist.
Also Made (6-10 am 12er bzw. 10er Haken)(und natürlich ins Futter), Würmer (Laub- oder Mist- oder Tauwürmer), Mais oder Teig. Boilies habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, wird aber ebenso gut sein wie Teig (bei richtiger Grösse).
Naürlich lässt sich auch mit dem Waggler, oder der Stipprute fischen, dass ist Geschmacks- Wetter- und Vertrauenssache. Ich bevorzuge Match- oder Feederrute, dann kann ich auch einen 12 Pfund Karpfen ausdrillen (hab ich schon erlebt, und zwar im Rhein bei Mainz).
Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, antworte ich euch gerne.

Catch and Release !

Und nun seid ihr dran.
 #h


----------



## robertb (24. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Hallo,

gute Erklärung Carphunter  #6 

Wir haben auch ein Gewässer in der Nähe wo wir letztes Jahr 2 kapitale Karauschen überlisten konnten. Gefangen wurden sie mit Tauwurm per Feeder-Rute. Mit Boilies konnten wir noch keine überlisten aber grosse Brassen oder Schleien verputzen die genau so. Also sollten die Chancen nicht schlecht sein.

Gruß Robert

EDIT : Hab das Bild gar nicht gesehen bin im Forum auf den Thread gestossen.
Ist meiner Meinung nach auch ne Giebel. Trotzdem dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch  #6


----------



## berko (25. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Hallo Caphunter!
Das ist doch aber ein Giebel!!?
Petri! Berko





			
				Carphunter 76 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Kollegen,
> 
> ich wollte mal ein paar Tips zum Fang der grossen Karauschen geben.
> Ihr müsst euch als erstes ein Gewässer suchen, in dem die Fische, und zwar alle, ohne zusätzliches Futter gut abwachsen.
> ...


----------



## rudlinger (25. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

@berko
seh ich aber auch so!!


----------



## Desperado (25. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

@berko
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen Giebel werden doch nur 10-15 cm lang oder???????


----------



## Conchoolio (25. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

@desperado
ich denk auch das es ein giebel ist. wir haben auch solche kapitalen in unsrem vereinsgewässer. die werden locker 35 cm lang. 15 cm dann sind die verbuddet.


----------



## Desperado (25. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

@Conchoolio
ok mit der Größe hast Du Recht.
aber wenn ich mir die Rückenflosse so ansehe meine ich immernoch das es ne Karrausche ist..siehe Link:
Giebel:
http://www.fischerweb.ch/giebel.htm
Karrausche:
http://www.fischerweb.ch/karausche.htm

Gruß
Despo


----------



## Carphunter 76 (25. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Hy Leute,
das ist garantiert ne Karausche.
Macht euch keine Sorgen, und schaut auf den Thread.
Wir hatten mal GIebel in unserem Vereinsgewässer, daher kenne ich den Unterschied inzwischen ganz gut.
 #h


----------



## Veit (25. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Die besten Karauschen- und Giebelbestände haben nach meinen Erfahrungen kleine Dorfteiche und Waldteiche. An großen Seen ist es schwieriger die Fische zu fangen, zumal man dort auch oft mit Beifängen von Weißfischen rechnen muss. 
Leider gibt es in den kleinen Teichen auch reichlich kleine Karauschen, in manchen Gewässern sind sie auch verbuttet. ISt dies der Fall, erkennt man es wenn die gefangenen Fische verhältnissmäßig große Augen und Flossen im Vergleich zum restlichen Körper haben. In diesem Fall, kann man kaum mit großen Exemplaren , die deutlich über der 30 oder gar 40 cm-Marke (das sind für mich große Karauschen) liegen, rechnen. Wirken die Fische jedoch "prall" und hochrückig, dann gibt es ganz sicher auch große Exemplare. 
Auch an flachen Teichen hat sich bei mir der Futterkorb bewäht, gefüllt mit einer hellen, fruchtigen und recht groben Futtermischung.  Der Korb wird in eine Laufbleimontage mit Anti-Tangle-Boom eingebaut. Als Köder dient ein große Madenbündel am 6er Haken um die kleinen Karauschen abzuschrecken. 
Angelt man mit der Matchrute und es beißen nur kleine Karauschen sollte man ebenfalls auf einen großen Köder umsteigen, also entweder großes Madenbündel oder auch Tauwurm umsteigen. Die restliche Montage sollte jedoch sehr fein sein (genau ausgebleite Wagglerpose, 14er bis 18er Schnur). 
Kurz gesagt ist ein großer Köder meiner Meinung nach der einzige "Trick" um große Giebel und Karauschen zu fangen.


----------



## Ansgar (28. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Hallo Tilman,

das ist ein Super-Fisch! Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Habe selber mal eine 2-1/2Pfund Karausche gefangen und fand die schon ziemlich kapital. Das ist wohl eher ein Koederfisch gewesen fuer Deinen Fang.

Zu der Diskussion hier im Forum: Mir ist das voellg egal, ob das jetzt im nachhinein eine Karausche ist oder nicht. Auch als Giebel ist das vermutlich ein kapitaler Fang (oder nicht?). 

Und vor Deiner Einstellung:" Fuer einen Platz in der Hitparade schlachte ich keine Fische" ziehe ich den Hut. Genau so Tilman, genau so. Und nicht anders! Haetten bloss mehr Leute Deine Einstellung...

Beste Gruesse 
Ansgar


----------



## Mr.Teeq (28. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Hallo
 also für mich hat dieser fisch keine gravierenden unterschieden zu nem schuppi?! wie unterscheide ich die beiden am besten? ich dachte immer karpfen haben einen größeren kopf als karauschen aber auf dem bild erkenn ich das irgendwie net?!

 mfg


----------



## Carphunter 76 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Hy Leute.

Wenn ihr nicht Karausche und Giebel und Karpfen auseinanderhalten könnt, dann schaut auf den Thread von Desperado an.
Karauschen un Giebel haben keine Barteln...
Ich fahre Ostern wahrscheinlich wieder an besagtes Gewässer.
Sollen auch grosse Schleien un Karpfen drin sein...
Mal sehen...
Ausserdem noch Grasskarpfen von 40 Pfund.
Fish on.
 #:


----------



## marc77 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Hallo

erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Fang.
Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage zwei Vereinsgewässer beangeln zu dürfen die zwar wenige, aber dafür kapitale Giebel hervorbringen. Aufgrund der sehr guten Rotaugenbestände ist das gezielte befischen mit Maden oder ähnlichen Ködern aussichtslos. Als absoluter Topköder haben sich kleinere Boilies (10-14mm) bewährt, auch zum anfüttern verwende ich ausschließlich diese, pro Rute nicht mehr als eine Handvoll am Angeltag. Die Gemacksrichtung und Farbe spielt hierbei meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle. Viel wichtiger ist der Angelplatz, bei uns z.B. die bewaldete Flachwasserzone.
Ach übrigens, meine drei größten Giebel fing ich an einem Tag mit der Fliegenrute und Streamer, der war eigentlich für die Barsche gedacht.

mfg
Marc


----------



## rippi (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Der letzte Beitrag ist jetzt von 2004, bleibt zu sagen: Mit der Moorforelle (Salmo palus) hätten wir eine leicht zu beangelde Art mehr.  Und dieser ganze Thread wäre nicht entstanden.

#Schützt die Kleingewässer


----------



## dieangeln (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kapitale Karauschen*

Schöner bericht.
Dietmar


----------

